# New land and cabin build



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

hi I just found this site and have been reading over some of the older threads while my back recovers. I thought I would document my project here. 

So now for the details. In August After 2 years of looking for a property to use as a weekend getaway we closed on 7.5 acres in NY on the Vermont border. The property was a bit overgrown but I saw some potential for really nice views. The lot came with well, septic, and electric on site from a trailer home that was long gone. I figured the “systems” would need work if they could be salvaged at all. There was no way to test them because the electric was shut off. So last month I spent 5 days doing clean up. I rented a tracked skid steer with mower and grapple bucket. A buddy came with me and we cleared the upper field that had become overgrown. We also replaced the electric panel and pulled and replaced the locked up well pump. I installed a pitcher pump/well cap as the static water level is only 2’ in summer and was over flowing in the end of October. I am having an Amish built 14x36 shed delivered that will become my cabin. I will post more pics as things progress.

This is the upper field about 3 acres before clearing









Piling up the brush









Pulling the well pump









Panoramic shot of the valley









My truck is sitting on the cabin site









The pump/cap I made, just for fun.









Cool shot of the trees in the fog









Pic of a similar cabin to what I will have. Mine will have a 20x8 covered porch


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking forward to your photos and progress reports...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful place and welcome to the forum..


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks! Cabin comes it 4-5 weeks


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi and Welcome. 

Looks like you're on your way. Best wishes to you on your journey.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been in that area up towards Canada and loved it.

big rockpile


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Enjoy. Looks fun and nice. I really like the green shed stain and battens.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice looking property, sure can't complain about the view! Good luck.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

What town are you near, was up that way a few years ago and it is beautiful country, came upon a truck accident on the interstate and had to get out and walk around for a couple hours in August, loved it..


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

RonM said:


> What town are you near, was up that way a few years ago and it is beautiful country, came upon a truck accident on the interstate and had to get out and walk around for a couple hours in August, loved it..


The land is in Hoosick NY but the view looking at Bennington VT


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful property and shed! We just left Upstate NY on August 30th and we miss it a great deal. Beautiful country!


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Well done, what a beautiful view. Enjoy!


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

Smart man, you started with enough pick up truck. Half tons "can" get most of it done, but 3/4 ton or 1 Tons will do it all.

When you need to rent a mini-excavator, most people are shocked to learn they weigh 9500lbs. Same for skid steers.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Falfrenzy said:


> Smart man, you started with enough pick up truck. Half tons "can" get most of it done, but 3/4 ton or 1 Tons will do it all.
> 
> When you need to rent a mini-excavator, most people are shocked to learn they weigh 9500lbs. Same for skid steers.


No need to rent when own, but yes I am glad I went with the long bed too. Was back up this weekend. Got the gravel pad set and footings for porch roof supports. And met the building inspector, got my permit, YAY! Had a good helper too!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Just getting chilly looking at pics....lol
Is that your John Deere?


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

melli said:


> Just getting chilly looking at pics....lol
> Is that your John Deere?


Yup


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Great pictures
Reminds me of when I was young


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Cabin came on Tuesday. I framed out some windows yesterday. Amish came to put up the roof today.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I like it, I like it. what are the dimensions//….


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

RonM said:


> I like it, I like it. what are the dimensions//….


14x36 first floor 8’ ceiling, loft is about 6’-5” to the collar ties.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Spent 3 days at the cabin roughing it. Got the partitions framed out, stove installed, doors installed, recessed lighting hung, and took deliver of the new Kubota. Working by yourself sure wares you out!


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

you live that far in the woods and you have a building inspector?

gawd I love Missouri. I could build a football stadium and no one would say a word.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> you live that far in the woods and you have a building inspector?
> 
> gawd I love Missouri. I could build a football stadium and no one would say a word.


I am not as far in the woods as it looks, only 10 minutes from town. I probably could have just built it and no one would know but since the town allows seasonal cabins to be built without meeting building codes I figured I should get the permit before they change the rules.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

They inspect your property with drones now. They would know. Why do you suppose they bother if they don't enforce codes and have inspections? It's because they want the money for the permit. I think #4 high brass is about right for drones.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Nimrod said:


> They inspect your property with drones now. They would know. Why do you suppose they bother if they don't enforce codes and have inspections? It's because they want the money for the permit. I think #4 high brass is about right for drones.


Honestly I don’t care why they require the permit. It was $100 and now I am covered if they decide tomorrow that all structures must meet NY building code. I would be very surprised if this town owned a drone.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Irrigation Guy said:


> Honestly I don’t care why they require the permit. It was $100 and now I am covered if they decide tomorrow that all structures must meet NY building code. I would be very surprised if this town owned a drone.


The question is, do you own a 12 gauge?


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Nimrod said:


> The question is, do you own a 12 gauge?


Several


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Nimrod said:


> The question is, do you own a 12 gauge?


I'm surprised that someone who is concerned about drones being used by the guvment would ask a question about gun ownership on a public forum. Just saying.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am not concerned about the gov using drones. It's just a fact of life.

It's no secret I own a few guns. I expect I will have taken the final journey long before they are able to confiscate everyone's guns.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

great view, nice looking work, I think it all looks great


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Working wood stove and a nice working tractor. Good work. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wondering what the setback specs of your woodstove are. Kinda looks like it is really close to combustibles. Single wall or double wall stovepipe?


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments. The “wood” stove is actually a direct vent propane stove. I originally was going to install a wood stove but the clearances are so big I would lose so much space. Also it’s nice to be able to just flick it on when you arrive and it’s 25 degrees inside.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Got it all wired and insulated last month. Was up this past weekend putting up some gates and fence to keep people out when I am not around. I saw some tire tracks a few times that weren’t mine.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Lots of progress, got the septic, water, electric, driveway, and bathroom in. Now I can finish out the inside finished up in relative comfort.


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Irrigation Guy said:


> hi I just found this site and have been reading over some of the older threads while my back recovers. I thought I would document my project here.
> 
> So now for the details. In August After 2 years of looking for a property to use as a weekend getaway we closed on 7.5 acres in NY on the Vermont border. The property was a bit overgrown but I saw some potential for really nice views. The lot came with well, septic, and electric on site from a trailer home that was long gone. I figured the “systems” would need work if they could be salvaged at all. There was no way to test them because the electric was shut off. So last month I spent 5 days doing clean up. I rented a tracked skid steer with mower and grapple bucket. A buddy came with me and we cleared the upper field that had become overgrown. We also replaced the electric panel and pulled and replaced the locked up well pump. I installed a pitcher pump/well cap as the static water level is only 2’ in summer and was over flowing in the end of October. I am having an Amish built 14x36 shed delivered that will become my cabin. I will post more pics as things progress.
> 
> ...


Congrats, I know you will love it


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Irrigation Guy said:


> Cabin came on Tuesday. I framed out some windows yesterday. Amish came to put up the roof today.
> View attachment 72612
> View attachment 72614
> View attachment 72616
> ...


How did you hook to water? Since so low on ground? This is a dream of mine


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

I plumbed the drains from above after cutting up the floors do drilled the waste and water out the side. Eventually I will build a little lean-to addition for the water heater and well tank which will cover and protect those pipes from freezing.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Lots of progress in the past few months although with the covid things have ground to a halt.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

looks great


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Totally impressed. Wish I coulda. Too old now. Please continue adding ! Appreciate all the pictures.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

sapphira said:


> Totally impressed. Wish I coulda. Too old now. Please continue adding ! Appreciate all the pictures.


Come on, you can’t be that old. I am heading up in the morning With the family after being stuck in our full time home for 7 weeks.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Been a while since I posted but here are some updated photos.


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello Irrigation guy, ak log cabin here. I just found this place recently. Nice site n nice folks. You're place is looking great.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Olhomestead said:


> Hello Irrigation guy, ak log cabin here. I just found this place recently. Nice site n nice folks. You're place is looking great.


ha! Always fun when I find people I know from other forums! Thanks, I love it there it is always in my thoughts hope to live there full time some day soon.


----------

